# Francis Hutcheson to James McCosh: Irish Presbyterians and the Scottish Philosophy



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 26, 2014)

Some of you may be interested in the following article which has just been published:

Andrew R. Holmes, 'From Francis Hutcheson to James McCosh: Irish Presbyterians and defining the Scottish Philosophy in the nineteenth century' in _History of European Ideas_, xl (2014), pp 622-43.

Depending on your access to academic databases, you may be able to obtain it from here.


----------

